# 350D vs 20D Please help me!



## trousers (Mar 21, 2006)

Ive decided to get a dslr but I don't know much about them, yet anyway. I know Canon quite well so I think Im going to get either a 350D or a 20D. I was thinking though, if I buy the 350D I will have more money to spend on lenses but I dont want to miss out on the better camera when I can afford it. 

So can anyone tell me what the differences are between the two models? The technical specs are kind of going over my head.


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 21, 2006)

You can do a head to head comparison at www.dpreview.com

Basically, the image quality is the same.  I think the 20D's sensor is just a little bit bigger with a few more pixels.  8.2 vs 8.0  So if image quality is a top priority, then you might be better off getting a 350D and putting the extra money toward a good lens or two.

The 20D is built a little more sturdy but I've never heard that the 350D is delicate.  Still, the 20D is made with more metal and the 350D has lots of plastic.  

I got the 20D over the 350D, mostly because of the feel and the layout of the controls.  The 350D is quite small, although there is an optional battery grip that will make it easier to hold.  The 20D has more buttons and controls, which allow for quick and easy control of the camera.  The 350D is more menu based.  The control wheel on the back of the 20D is wonderful.

Also, did you know that the 20D has recently been discontinued?  The 30D is the new model.  It will cost more than a 20D...but it's still cheaper than the 20D was, when it first came out.  The 30D is basically the same as a 20D but with some improvements.  A bigger LCD screen, spot metering etc.

The best thing to do, is to go into a camera store and hold them both.  A lot of people just don't like the small light feel of the 350D...and that's why they go with the 20D.  If you feel comfortable with the feel of the 350D, then you might be better off saving the money for lenses.


----------



## JTHphoto (Mar 21, 2006)

one of the deciding factors for me was the 5fps on the 20D vs 3fps on the 350D.  I held them both as mike is suggesting and the 20D was more comfortable for me.  The click wheel is really nice.  I'm sure you can't go wrong with either camera, but be sure to check them both out.  Unless you have money invested in canon lenses i wouldn't limit yourself to canon either, there are a lot of good cameras out there.  The best thing you can do is look around and see what feels best to you.


----------



## ksmattfish (Mar 21, 2006)

Image quality is going to be basically the same, so unless one of them has a specific feature that you know you need, I'd agree with the above opinions that you might want to see how they feel in your hands.  If the 350D seems okay, go for it.  Remember there are other accessories that come in handy with a DSLR besides lenses:  extra batteries, compact flash cards, more hard drive space, etc...


----------



## Rob (Mar 22, 2006)

I got the 20D, cos I've got big hands. If you can hold the 350D and you don't need the extra fps, then get that. Try them both in the shop and see which you like. If there's not much in it, get the 350 and a lens extra! 

Rob


----------



## trousers (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks for all your advice, its very much appreciated. I will go and have a look at the two of them in the shop today and see what I think. I might be back later with some questions about lenses though, I don't trust those salespeople!

Thanks again.


----------



## darich (Mar 23, 2006)

I don't have huge hands but love the feel of my 20D. I had a feel of a work colleague's 350D and even with the battery pack bolted on to the bottom it felt too small.

Almost like a toy. Not doubting the camera's ability - by all acounts it's almost a 20D in a plastic shell but it felt way to small.
In saying that I liked my Digital Rebel and it was smaller than the 20D.


----------



## JTHphoto (Mar 23, 2006)

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> Image quality is going to be basically the same, so unless one of them has a specific feature that you know you need, I'd agree with the above opinions that you might want to see how they feel in your hands. If the 350D seems okay, go for it. Remember there are other accessories that come in handy with a DSLR besides lenses: extra batteries, compact flash cards, *more hard drive space*, etc...


 
:thumbup:  i'm almost maxed out, i need to figure something out quick...


----------



## ksmattfish (Mar 23, 2006)

A great place to get batteries is www.sterlingtek.com

I got batteries for my 20D for $11 each, which is a lot better than the $50 each Canon wanted when I looked last year.


----------



## magicmonkey (Mar 24, 2006)

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> A great place to get batteries is www.sterlingtek.com
> 
> I got batteries for my 20D for $11 each, which is a lot better than the $50 each Canon wanted when I looked last year.




I had a look into these cheap batteries and they came up pretty short as they don't have a surge protection chip inside them, I'd hate to burn out my camera for the sake of saving a few pounds on a battery! It is pretty unlikely that you'll have a battery surge but just a risk I'm not willing to take...


----------



## darich (Mar 24, 2006)

I once bought an after market battery for a Nikon Coolpix compact i had. it was around 1/3 the price of the Nikon equivalent. Great i though....what a bargain.
Not so.
After a few months and several charges if would last for around a dozen shots from fully charged to flat. The orginal Nikon however was still working perfectly.

I decided then that if buying a replacement battery always get the original equipment - the last thing you want is for it to die at the critical moment.


----------

